# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI Singapore, Singapore

## Airicist

aisingapore.org

youtube.com/AISingapore

facebook.com/aisingaporepage

twitter.com/aisingapore

linkedin.com/company/aisingapore

instagram.com/ai_singapore

Head of AI - Kevin Oh

Senior AI Engineer - SiewLin Yap

Projects:

Trusted Media Challenge, competition to combat deepfakes

----------

